# Throttlestop: Cpu not supported



## Grant Marcum (Jun 27, 2016)

I keep getting an error message that my cpu is not supported when trying to run throttlestop. I have used it before with no issues.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 27, 2016)

What version of ThrottleStop are you using and what processor model do you have?  How about post a screenshot of CPU-Z and provide some more info.


----------



## Grant Marcum (Jul 15, 2016)

Throttlestop version: 8.00

Sorry i have taken so long to get back to you. ill upload a few screenshots.
Processor model: Intel Core i7-3630QM @ 2.40 GHz


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 15, 2016)

Download the latest version from TechPowerUp and it should work without any problems.  
Pretty sure that Version 8.00 has expired.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 15, 2016)

Control Panel -> Power -> CPU min & max -> set both to 100% -> enjoy that some games now no longer ping-pong between smooth and stuttering.

Bonus: make short-cuts on desktop so that you can change between modes with just a double-click.


----------



## little cat (Jul 15, 2016)

I use Real Temp for years . A good fellow ! Once the temp threshold is reached I hear an alarm


----------

